

The Firebird Book (Second Edition) released : printed and ebooks - mariuz
http://www.firebirdnews.org/?p=8455

======
portmanteaufu
I remember when Mozilla "Firebird" had to change its name to Firefox because
the RDBMS guys strongly objected. At the time, I had never heard of the
database project. Nine years later, I'm still not familiar with it. Is it
widely used? What's keeping it from being as well known as MySQL or
PostgreSQL?

